# Surf Fishing @ Night



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, I've recently started surf fishing with limited success. Does anybody have much experience fishing well past dark? I know night fishing for sharks if very effective if you've got the tackle to handle em'. What size rod and reel/lb test/size hook would you reccomend for medium sized sharks? 

Any of them worth eating? 

Also, I'm wondering if you can do any good with pompano, reds, or specks at night?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

You can catch reds and specks under peoples dock lights in the bay/sound. 

Shark is tasty if you soak it 7up for an hour or more before applying olive oil/salt/pepper and then grilling.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I prefer fishing at night...The bigguns seem to roll in just after dark and show up just before daybreak.


----------

